# Leaf winged insects



## jriepe

This small insect was a visitor I had on my deck railing one day last summer.  Don't know why the DOF is so shallow on this one.






Here's another very small leafy winged insect that flew into my car one day as I was cleaning it and had the doors open.





Jerry


----------



## ensifolium

Jerry, do you happen to know the species, genus, or general group for the insect in the top picture? I found one as well on Valcour Island, Lake Champlain between NY and VT. Thanks,
Steve

EDIT: I just figured it out, Acanalonia bivittata. If that's not correct it's probably very close and I think I can handle it from here.


----------

